# Life Partner Permit



## cryptdweller (Jun 13, 2012)

hi, new to this forum but really liked some of those posts. Lets see if it can help me too...

i am applying for a life partners permit, within south africa, i have all the requirements in order except Notarial Contract and affidavit.

I got the specimen of the affidavit from this forum (thanks for that) and it has 2 parts, Do i have to fill in and sign both of them?

what is a notarial contract? the letter written by my partner is enough or do i have to higher a lawyer to draw a contract?

Thanks,

Adeel


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi cryptdweller

I took all my paperwork down to the police station and had the police certify all my copies. I just walked in with my copies and they stamped and signed the copies. 

I applied in the USA but it should work for applying in SA. Maybe someone who applied in SA will chip in.

You don't need a lawyer to draw up on contract.


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi cryptdweller,
didn't need the notarial contract but did sign an affidavit with my wife: we just went to a lawyer who agreed to stamp it on the spot for free.



Good luck.


----------



## niknik88 (May 20, 2012)

Most notaries and immigration practitioners don't know what the contract is that home affairs wants. As well as my affidavit and the letter of support, I had a form signed by both of us that stated we share finances etc. I was also told it helps to have a couple of letters from friends and family stating the same thing


----------



## cryptdweller (Jun 13, 2012)

well i was able to submit the application, not sure how long it will take now..

but the attorney i asked for help charged 1000 rands and i wasn't really satisfied with the contract, i attached the affidavit as well but not convinced...Keeping my fingers X while i wait for the outcome..

Thank you guys..


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

cryptdweller said:


> hi, new to this forum but really liked some of those posts. Lets see if it can help me too...
> 
> i am applying for a life partners permit, within south africa, i have all the requirements in order except Notarial Contract and affidavit.
> 
> ...


Hi, I also had the same question about the affidavit, which part did you sign, A or B? I also thought this had to be notorized? Can anyone advise on which forms for the LLP which need to be notorised or certified copies. Many thanks!


----------



## dzohni (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello.
I've just joined this forum.
Cryptdweller, seems like we have a similar situation, but can you guide me to how I can apply for a life partner permanent permit? I am married to south african, but not long enough to get a spousal permit, but before that we had been boyfriend-girlfriend for 10 years. how can i prove this? what is a sworn affidavit? can you give me the form? 
thank you so much!


----------



## gunther13 (Sep 13, 2012)

I applied for a life partner visa 3 years ago, all u need is medical certificate (make sure you get the documents from home affairs before, so your doctor can sign them), then u need police clearance, affidavit, rental contract to prove that you ve been with your partner over 5 years.(photos also help)

A letter from family would also help saying that yes mr X has been with miss X for that many year etc etc.

I had to reapply for my new visa (which now has now become a work permit), i applied in december 2011, it is suppose to take abt 30days, it took until june this year to receive a sms from home affairs to say that my visa was ready! (already 6 month) i went jhb cbd to fetch it a week later, only to find out that they havent got my stamp yet!,come back next week they said, which i did, and still nothing, it has been now 3 month since the sms and i am still waiting for my visa!

So i hope that you are not in hurry!, who knows you might be lucky and get it within a month, like my first visa, or you might be in for a run!

take care


----------

